

What Do AI Researchers Think of the Risks of AI? - acheron
http://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2015/05/what-do-ai-researchers-think-of-the-risks-of-ai.html

======
trebor
AI researchers always disappoint me because I haven't ever seen a discussion
of outright tampering. The danger of AI isn't free will, but some suicidal
maniac capable of embedding viruses in the AI. We've got enough of black-hat
hackers around—my employer got hit by cryptolocker last year—who could come up
with a way to profit by hacking AIs.

